# the old gray comcast cable box



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

well on your rules some people could simply get hacked from just putting there system information on here and i don't think thats safe i've got mine hacked that way and won't do it again. 
now


my vcr won't work with the hdmi on the old gray comcast cable box i don't have 
a new little black cable box i have the old one i hooked all the cable wires up right
the main cable to the in on the splitter then from there back to the cable box 
then hooked the vcr ant-in to the out on the splitter and the vcr out to the tv 
none of this worked because of the hdmi wire was hooked up it will not work 
with the hdmi plugged in to the cable box

i don't even know why somebody would even want hd or hdmi all it
does it crop the picture so you see less of what your watching it
doesn't make a clearer picture having hd the picture looks exactly 
the same on a regular channel with no hd or hdmi.

thank you for any help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi mike127, and welcome to TSG.

I am not sure how much specific help anybody here can give you without knowing the brands and model numbers of the cable box, VCR and TV. It is also difficult to comprehend what you have done and the exact nature of the problem due to the lack of punctuation and capitalization in your post.

On a basic level, if you have an older VCR, you need to find out if your cable service is offering any analog video channels that will work with the tuner in the VCR. If the service is all digital, you will need to make sure the old gray box is compatible with the digital service and then, hopefully, you will be able to use come kind of RF or composite video output from that box that will work with an input to the VCR.


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

the cable box doesn't have an RF in or RF out on it the cable box use to work fine hooked up to the vcr until the hdmi was hooked up to the cable box i went to the cable service place they gave me a book on how to hook it up it only show how to hook it up from were the cable comes in from and then hook it to the cable box nothing about hooking it up to the vcr.

i don't use capitalization in my writing or hardly ever punctuations i don't feel the need to.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

mike127 said:


> the cable box doesn't have an RF in or RF out on it the cable box use to work fine hooked up to the vcr until the hdmi was hooked up to the cable box i went to the cable service place they gave me a book on how to hook it up it only show how to hook it up from were the cable comes in from and then hook it to the cable box nothing about hooking it up to the vcr.
> 
> *i don't use capitalization in my writing or hardly ever punctuations i don't feel the need to.*


the point you seem to miss is that it's not so much about you not feeling the need to punctuate, it's about people trying to help on here, having the need to read intelligible posts. The forum language is English and I suggest you make an effort at using it, same as everybody else does.

The nature of the problem still remaining somewhat mystical, I suggest you comply with cwwozniak's request to supply maker and model name of each of your units. Maybe that way something can be understood and worked out from this end.

Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mike127 said:


> i don't use capitalization in my writing or hardly ever punctuations i don't feel the need to.


I don't feel the need to have to re-read one long run-on sentence a half dozen times to try and decipher what is being said. Maybe somebody else here with the same mindset on capitalization and punctuation as you can help you out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here and see what model you have.
http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/cable-box-user-manuals/

The box will tell you someplace the model.


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

yes kind of like that but i've read alot of others stuff with no capitalization's 
and no punctuation's in there writing. 

it is still a bit mystical only thing i know is it has to be something to
do with the hdmi wire plugged into the cable box.

don't worry i always
use english.


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes i agree on that maybe somebody else can.


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

it doesn't have any model stickers on the back 
but it does say Motorola on the front left side 
of the cable box if this helps any.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Does it look like one of them here http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/cable-box-user-manuals/ and if so the download the manual and look at it so you can see more and the back side etc. Then if it looks like more then one model you should be able to tell.

Also have you called Comcast?


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes i've called them and even went up to the place 
i have this one *Motorola DCT6208 and
**Motorola DCT5100

thanks for helping.
*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK, read post two again


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

what about it i reread it. also the first link you sent didn't work but the next one 
did im just going to have the repairman come out and fix the problem i have 
because im threw messing with it and getting nowhere.


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

i really do appreciate you helping me with this problem and from what i've read is that it will not work with the hdmi wire plugged in it said read more info about this on page 16 i did and it didn't help so im threw with messing with the thing.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What you need to know is if the VCR is analog video channels and if the Cable box will give out analog video channels so the VCR can pick it up.
Then you got the RCA jacks I would think would work too.
You need to set the VCR to the right channel so it will show up on the tv and also set the tv to vcr or the same channel.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

mike127,

I've edited one of your posts for language. Please be more careful what you post as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## mike127 (Apr 10, 2013)

oh well i didn't think the kids would be here.

what i said was friendly wasn't it anyhow
im done with it


----------

